

Less is More Illustrated with Animated GIF - thecosas
http://i.imgur.com/WntrM6p.gif

======
jloughry
_The Visual Display of Quantitative Information_ by Edward Tufte (Graphics
Press, 1983).

I typed that citation from memory; it shows how many times I've read that
book. It talks about the same kind of things, but the animation linked above
is even better.

------
kv85s
This is very nice work. It should be required reading for Pointy-Haired-Bosses
everywhere!

